# question for you OBA guys



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I know this is the wrong section but I figured I would get more answers here. Do any of you know of a 65' Bonner for sale in orange beach that is/was a charter boat. My boss saw it somewhere and we are trying to track it down to make a offer. THanks in advance.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll ask a couple broker buddies of mine tomorrow morning.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

They are gonna start being hard to come by with Mike Bonner not being with us anymore.


----------

